# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2003] Ouvrir un formulaire prcis  partir d'un bouton

## Paradiso

Bonjour,

Je remplis un formulaire en liaison avec une base de donnes Access.
Je remplis une zone "Code" et  l'aide d'un bouton je souhaite ouvrir un autre formulaire qui reprend ce code et les donnes qui correspondent  la base.

les vues ne sont pas utilisables dans mon cas, j'ai vraiment besoin de dissocier ces 2 formulaires. 

Je pense qu'il faut un code car je n'ai rien trouver dans les differentes propositions des regles.

Pourriez-vous m'indiquer o trouver ce code.

Par avance Merci.

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,
Vous travaillez avec quelle version d'InfoPath?
Si vous utilisez la version 2003, j'ai peut-tre un bout de code pour vous.

Cordialement

----------


## Paradiso

Bonjour,

j'utilise la version 2003.
Merci pour le bout de code. 
Paradiso

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Je penses que le lien suivant vous aidera dans ce que vous voulez faire:
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/sidhartg/arc...11/695232.aspx

Cordialement.

----------

